# the smoker i built..



## dnovotny (Sep 24, 2012)

View media item 79840View media item 79840












the grill.jpg



__ dnovotny
__ Mar 21, 2011





View media item 79840












156512_454873098989_516118989_5460577_2749467_n.jp



__ dnovotny
__ Nov 24, 2010


















the grill 3.jpg



__ dnovotny
__ Mar 21, 2011


















the grill.jpg



__ dnovotny
__ Nov 2, 2010


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice.... Now we need pictures of the workings.... drive, gearing, rotating carousel, motor, inside firebox..... you know we gots to see it all.....  Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2012)

That is an awesome smoker - we need to see more


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 25, 2012)

Love it! Got more pics? Small world - you being from Norfolk, NE, that's where my BF goes for waterfowl hunting every year!


----------



## allen (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice smoker,It looks like everything is within reach.How far does the temps go?


----------



## dnovotny (Sep 25, 2012)

MORE INFORMATION ON MY SMOKER...THE FIRE BOX IN THE BACK CAN ALSO BE USED AS GRILL.. I HAVE A LEVER ON THE

SIDE THAT IS ATTACHED TO A 6" X 4' PIECE OF FLAT THAT  I CAN OPEN UP  TO LET THE FIRE AND SMOKE GO INTO THE TANK TO HEAT, COOK AND SMOKE MY MEAT...

I  STARTED OUT WITH A COMBINE 161- TOOTH  SPOCK-IT DOWN TO  60- TOOTH SPOCK-IT - (CHAIN DRIVEN).-

THEN TO A 50-1 GEAR BOX BUT THAT STILL WASN'T SLOW ENOUGH SO I HAD TO ATTACH A

12"  BELT PULLEY DOWN  TO  A 3" PULLEY  ATTACHED TO 1/2 HORSE 110V-ELECTRIC MOTOR TO GET IT TO TURN SLOW ENOUGH .

INSIDE THE TANK  I HAVE 4- 12" X 6' RACKS THAT ROTATE..ON TOP OF THE SMOKER I HAVE 3 SMOKE STACK  WITH EACH HAVING A SLIDE GATE

SO I CAN CONTROL ANY HOT SPOTS AND AIR FLOW. IT WORKS GREAT -IF YOU CAN'T CONTROL YOUR AIR FLOW

YOU CAN'T GET GOOD SMOKE..

ALONG THE WALL INSIDE BETWEEN THE SMOKE AND THE TABLE I HAVE 3- PROPANE BURNERS SO I COOK, FRY,

BOIL WATER ANYTHING I WANT AS I WATCH MY SMOKER. UNDER MY TABLE I HAVE SHELVES TO STORE EVERYTHING

I NEED. ALONG THE SIDE OF THE TABLE I HAVE A SMALL DOOR THAT OPENS UP WHERE I CAN KEEP MY EXTENSION CORDS, GLOVES, ECT..

IN FRONT OF THE TRAILER I HAVE 2- CHAIRS WHERE PEOPLE CAN SIT,  WATCH AND EAT WITHOUT BEING INSIDE THE

THE COOKING AREA. THAT WAS I GOOD IDEA ON MY PART..THERE ARE ALSO FOLD AWAY STEPS TO GET ONTO THE

COOKING AREA AND TO GET TO THE THE CHAIRS. I ALSO HAVE A CRANK UP UMBRELLA  THAT SHADES THE COOKING

AREA WHEN IT'S SUNNY OUT .IT WORKS GREAT UNLESS A LOT OF WIND COMES UP ..BY HAVING THE DUEL WHEELS THE TRAILER PULLS GREAT AND

THE TONGUE WEIGHT IN FRONT ISN'T SO HEAVY.. AND THAT'S THE INSIDE STORY OF MY SMOKER.. I HOPE I ANSWERED

MOST OF YOUR QUESTION.. THANKS FOR LOOKING...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 25, 2012)

hhmmmm...   looks kinda familiar...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106876/new-build-finally-finished   I'm liking it..  good job


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 26, 2012)

very Nice Rig My brother


----------

